
Was life on the early Earth purple? - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-10-life-early-earth-purple.html
======
eiaoa
Is there some reason why it would be mal-adaptive for a plant to have both
retinal (yellow and green) and chlorophyll (red and blue) photosynthesis?
Seems like it would greatly increase the energy it could harvest, which would
probably be especially helpful to a shade plant.

~~~
qbrass
Plants only have so much leaf area to devote to photosynthesis so if there's
more light in certain frequencies, they're better off specializing than
generalizing.

If the type of available light varied a lot, then generalizing would help
more.

